# Whos lying? How many hours HD does HR24 hold please?



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

Long time Dishnet and Direct as well as BUD and FTA guy here. 

Well my 3 year love affair with FIOS is ending. I would stay but I live in Seattle and we got sucker punched as many of you know to Frontier. No more support for FIOS TV from them. They keep dropping channels and whenever I call to ask about a new DVR or 3d channels all they do is steer me to Directv. 

So I pulled the plug and went back as a qualifying new customer to Directv. I was hopeful a TIVO box was back but I see its not.

So while I was in order process online. The chat guy from DTV told me the Hr24 I will be getting. (ordered whole home setup) will hold 100 hours HD and 200 hours SD. Sounded odd to me. So after ordering I went into BEst BUY and the guy with clipboard walking around selling DTV told me its only 50 hours and they may give me an older HR23 box. I said I read only the 24 can be used for whole home setup. He seemed confused. No suprise there LOL.

Well I then called DTV and this CSR told me the box records 200 hours HD and 500 hours SD that I will be getting? Sounds odd as now I have 3 differing responses. To make matters worst I have searched here and Google and can not seem to get solid answer.

Also, I see they now use a MOCA setup like FIOS. So will this whole home thing work on UHF remotes or thru the rooms uniit and coax to a central MOCA setup box?

Last, My invoice says Seattle does not have HD locals. WTHECK? They had them 3 years ago? Did we lose them to contract? I know BElo owns King 5 but nothing else.

Anyway, Great to be back. Now to Rock and roll to DTV again. Hope they have 3d channels still as well.

Thanks
Ice


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You may get an HR24, but it depends on what your installer has on his truck when he comes to your house.

EDIT: You should go to this link and read the *First Looks and Reviews* on the HR24.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

All of the HR2x series DVRs can be used with Whole House. The HR20 and HR21 have 320 GB drives and the HR22-HR24 have 500GB drives. I believe the 100 hours of HD on the larger drive is correct.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

From my experience, the HR24 will hold about 50 hours of HD. Lots depends on what you record (720p or 1080i), and whether its fast moving video or talking heads. Since its compressed using a variable compression, there is no exact 1 HR = x GB way to calculate it. With a 1 TB external, I use about 1% of drive space per hour, so that would equate to about 100 HRs, a 2TB external would be about 200 HRs.

The DirecTv guy was correct, you could get anything from an old refurbed HR20 to a new HR24. You have no choice through DirecTv.

Know nothing about HD locals in Seattle, but that should be easy enough to check on.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

trh said:


> You may get an HR24, but it depends on what your installer has on his truck when he comes to your house.


First thanks.

Hmm, Everything the first CSR told me was ONLY the HR24 has MOCA and can be used for whole home? Is this not correct.

I will call DTV back and tell them to note if its not a HR24 dont show up.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

iceshark said:


> Also, I see they now use a MOCA setup like FIOS. So will this whole home thing work on UHF remotes or thru the rooms uniit and coax to a central MOCA setup box?


They use DECA (DirecTV's system). It does not quite work like Fios. With the DirecTV Whole Home, you have at least one DVR. The other units can be DVRs or receivers. All DVRs or receivers use their own tuners for live programming but they can all get recorded content streamed over the DECA (which is the same coax that is used for the satellite signal) from any DVR in the system. Receivers can tell the DVR(s) to record but DVRs cannot tell each other what to record.

As for disk size and recording capability, the models differ even within an HR2x configuration. Someone else can tell you the amounts for each. Also, they are all "up to" numbers as the endoding of individual channels and the amount of activity on the screen makes a difference.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I added a link to my original post that has much more information about the HR24 (and other models).


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

Wow Seems DTV really still has never changed. THis what model HRxx you will get was an issue when I left 3 years back.

Good thing is that as a NEW customer I will give them a call after call and let them know to note the installation notes show I will cancel if they show up with anything other then a HR24. My reasoning to them is I will not tolerate the sluggins HR models. Only the HR24 is as fast as my FIOS box. (From Reviews of HR24 here). This will be something they can not argue against.

Seems they still kiss butt to not loose sale or customer.



Already pissed enough that they advertised my NO charge for installation and now want 50 bucks for the 4th HR box for whole home. Say my zipcode dictates I must pay 50 bucks after the first 3 were totally free. Might even cancel for that. Kind of pisses my off for false advertising 4 units free on the site. I have great credit and they say its based on where you live or credit.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Still no correct answers. The HD to SD ratio is roughly 1:4

HR20/21 with 320gb drives will hold roughly 50HD or 200SD. Your recording types and mix (HD/SD) will affect it. ie, 40HD and 40SD.

HR22/23/24 with 500gb drives will hold roughly 100HD or 400SD. Again recording types and mix will affect the actual amounts.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While it may work out for you, if you cancel a couple of times they may not reschedule.

Also, when the new HD GUI rolls out (soon), all the DVR's will be fast.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> While it may work out for you, if you cancel a couple of times they may not reschedule.
> 
> Also, when the new HD GUI rolls out (soon), all the DVR's will be fast.


Not my experiance with DTV. They do anything to keep you when your not under contract. Give you the power. Heck, they even begged my and offered to pay my FIOS $300 early term fee. Think I will win on this. Will report back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Still no correct answers. The HD to SD ratio is roughly 1:4
> 
> HR20/21 with 320gb drives will hold roughly 50HD or 200SD. Your recording types and mix (HD/SD) will affect it. ie, 40HD and 40SD.
> 
> HR22/23/24 with 500gb drives will hold roughly 100HD or 400SD. Again recording types and mix will affect the actual amounts.


Glad someone stepped in with the correct numbers [saved me from doing it].

To the OP: While it isn't a guarantee, I had an install this week and all they had were 24s.
Refurbs "mostly" come through drop shipping from DirecTV.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Glad someone stepped in with the correct numbers [saved me from doing it].
> 
> To the OP: While it isn't a guarantee, I had an install this week and all they had were 24s.
> Refurbs "mostly" come through drop shipping from DirecTV.


Thanks!

Just got off phone with new customer retention. She called installation sub company here in Washington state. They said they only install new Hr24's no refurbs. So this must be the case. Good info!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the Calulation of how many hours of MPEG-4 HD I can Record on my 2 TB HR23-700 which is 528 hours.

Subtract 100 Gb from the drive size (2000 Gb) for housekeeping space reserved by DirecTV.

HD MPEG-4 uses ~ 3.6 GB/hour (or 180 GB for 50 hours).

2000 Gb minus 100 Gb = 1900 Gb. 1900 Gb/3.6 Gb per hour = 528 hours of MPEG-4 HD Recording Capacity.

1 TB = 250 hours of MPEG-4 Recording Capacity.
2 TB = 528 hours of MPEG-4 Recording Capacity.

So 500 GB minus 100 GB = 400 Hours/3.6 = 111 Hours of MPEG-4 HD Storage Capacity.

However, if you are also Recording SD Recordings then the Calculation will change but 111 Hours is the Best Ballpark Figure for you with a 500 GB HR24!!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"iceshark" said:


> First thanks.
> 
> Hmm, Everything the first CSR told me was ONLY the HR24 has MOCA and can be used for whole home? Is this not correct.
> 
> I will call DTV back and tell them to note if its not a HR24 dont show up.


Not sure if I missed someone answering it's part, but the HR24 is the only DVR with DECA (their version of MOCA) built in. The others use a small external box that plug into the Ethernet port. There is no functionality difference, just not built in. The only H box that is totally incompatible is the H20, but they don't give those out anymore.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

iceshark said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just got off phone with new customer retention. She called installation sub company here in Washington state. They said they only install new Hr24's no refurbs. So this must be the case. Good info!


I would not hold my breath on the validity of that statement. DirecTVs current policy is to recycle DVRs just as Comcast does. For new installs, I don't doubt the preference is HR24's and H24 or H25 (non-DVR), but that does not guarantee anything.

However, with the new HD GUI about to be released (see the published first look document), the GUI is fast on all of the HR series models, not just the HR24.

As to HD locals in Seattle, you will get 4, 5, 7, 9, and 13 in HD. 11, 16, 22, 28, 33, 45, 51 in SD. If you add the AM21 ota tuner, you can add the sub-channels.

With regard to recording time, the times noted in several posts above are for MPEG4 compression. If you record OTA which is MPEG2, you get roughly half the recording time.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

carl6 said:


> I would not hold my breath on the validity of that statement. DirecTVs current policy is to recycle DVRs just as Comcast does. For new installs, I don't doubt the preference is HR24's and H24 or H25 (non-DVR), but that does not guarantee anything.
> 
> However, with the new HD GUI about to be released (see the published first look document), the GUI is fast on all of the HR series models, not just the HR24.
> 
> ...


Well they called our local Seattle installer and got confirmation to bring ONLY new equitment. So there loss if they show up without it. They said note is on account and they are coming with new stuff. So hope your wrong, if not I go to Dish. No biggie.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I would not hold my breath on the validity of that statement. DirecTVs current policy is to recycle DVRs just as Comcast does. For new installs, I don't doubt the preference is HR24's and H24 or H25 (non-DVR), but that does not guarantee anything.
> 
> However, with the new HD GUI about to be released (see the published first look document), the GUI is fast on all of the HR series models, not just the HR24.
> 
> ...


Seattle channels 11, 16, 22 and 28 are also HD. 28 in HD was added to Directv quite recently.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope they show up with a refurbished hr24

And don't listen to anything anyone in best buy says regarding anything


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

iceshark said:


> Well they called our local Seattle installer and got confirmation to bring ONLY new equitment. So there loss if they show up without it. They said note is on account and they are coming with new stuff. So hope your wrong, if not I go to Dish. No biggie.


this is going to seem harsh, but it's the hard truth, no sugar coating.

When your day comes up, you get what directv has sent to the installation company.

the only way you get what you want is to order it from a private dealer, with it's own set of pitfalls.

it's also real simple, you cancel on me because the equipment that directv sent us to install isn't up to your standards you don't get rescheduled. I'm not going to hit my metrics and not get paid, your going to get canceled. good luck getting another tech out there when you call direct to re-order, it shows a cancel reason of 'customer refused install options'.

also, there is no way for *D to call the installation company, the best they can do is call that companies dispatch and tell them what they want to tell them, and hope that it filters down.

those notes that you are so happy about on the work order, No human being in the installation department will see those till i get your work order the morning of your install. your in luck if what you want is in my truck, but, if directv sent our warehouse 300 hr21's.... the next 300 installs get 21's.

you can call directv till the cows come home, and your going to get one of two answers every time. 1. the truth... you get what you get, what you get will do what you ordered your system to do and nothing more is guaranteed.
2. whatever that person has to tell you to get you off the phone because the notes on your account tell the story that you've been told the truth, and yet, your back again, asking for the same impossibility.

and if you think that dish does any better, be our guest, go be their installation nightmare.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

netraa said:


> this is going to seem harsh, but it's the hard truth, no sugar coating.
> 
> When your day comes up, you get what directv has sent to the installation company.
> 
> ...


Well you did not notice I owned a Big Dish Store for 9 years and also was a first team sub installer for Directv back in 1994 on rollout. I know how it works. Yes Directv will install what is promised. I have had lots of interactions with there sub group here in Washington Ironwood. And yes they did call there dispatch and yes I have confirmation that they will be arriving with the proper product. You must be one of the lone wolfs in installations. People like you give DTV a bad name. Directv controls installations. Ironwood will not refuse an installation based on a customer refusal of service based on a commitment made by Directv to the customer. So sorry your off base. Feel sorry for your customers. Directv calls the shots. If a sub does not like it they will be removed from sub contract. Happens all the time.

As for Dish, they do there own installs and its apples to apples. Bad on both sides and good on both. Lets not be putting down other companies installations. Its the person that shows up. Not the company. When it started back in the Rca Directv rollout days I earned a paltry $50 per install (standard installations) I could make it up in extra rooms, or added things like coming back to wire home theater (off DTVs time of course) So with the cost today of gas and the added time for installs. ( back in my day it was a single rg6 drop or use of exsisting, tune to one sat and go over with customer. I could do 6 a day on a good day. I made decent bank while still doing cband installs as well. Must be real tough these days with this kind of attitude. Not trying to be harsh back.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

iceshark said:


> Well you did not notice I owned a Big Dish Store for 9 years and also was a first team sub installer for Directv back in 1994 on rollout. I know how it works. Yes Directv will install what is promised. I have had lots of interactions with there sub group here in Washington Ironwood. And yes they did call there dispatch and yes I have confirmation that they will be arriving with the proper product. You must be one of the lone wolfs in installations. People like you give DTV a bad name. Directv controls installations. Ironwood will not refuse an installation based on a customer refusal of service based on a commitment made by Directv to the customer. So sorry your off base. Feel sorry for your customers. Directv calls the shots. If a sub does not like it they will be removed from sub contract. Happens all the time.
> 
> As for Dish, they do there own installs and its apples to apples. Bad on both sides and good on both. Lets not be putting down other companies installations. Its the person that shows up. Not the company.


let us know how it goes.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

netraa said:


> let us know how it goes.


Fair enough.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I recall that Ironwood is now owned by Directv, so it is no longer a sub (or perhaps it is a subsidiary, not a subcontractor).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

iceshark said:


> Fair enough.


Ironwood is no more [BTW]. DirecTV took them over a few years back.
As I read the posts between my last and this, I have to agree with most of them as "notes" don't mean s#*t. If refurbs were what the warehouse has, then that's what is on the truck.
"Hopefully" the warehouse in your area got a similar delivery to the one in this area, and the truck has new 24s.
The disconnect I had between what is listed on my account [used the mover's connection this week] and what the tech had on his workorder, was about as far from what it should have been as it could. "Fortunately" a second tech came by with the needed hardware.


----------



## iceshark (May 7, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Ironwood is no more [BTW]. DirecTV took them over a few years back.
> As I read the posts between my last and this, I have to agree with most of them as "notes" don't mean s#*t. If refurbs were what the warehouse has, then that's what is on the truck.
> "Hopefully" the warehouse in your area got a similar delivery to the one in this area, and the truck has new 24s.
> The disconnect I had between what is listed on my account [used the mover's connection this week] and what the tech had on his workorder, was about as far from what it should have been as it could. "Fortunately" a second tech came by with the needed hardware.


Well that would explain why DTV was able to talk with there own installers and get quarantee that proper stuff is on truck. Makes sense to me. Plus if DTV owns them then they will make them do it to company promise. I always have been impressed with Dishnet company installers for same reason. Have to do what is told.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

iceshark said:


> Well that would explain why DTV was able to talk with there own installers and get quarantee that proper stuff is on truck. Makes sense to me. Plus if DTV owns them then they will make them do it to company promise. I always have been impressed with Dishnet company installers for same reason. Have to do what is told.


I certainly wish you the best.

However, let me be clear. There is not a CSR on the planet that can guarentee and deliever on that guarentee as to what the tech will have on his truck on any given day, be it O&O or HSP.

If you continue to believe the CSR, thats your choice, but it is not the reality of the situation. Sorry to be so blunt, that is just the way it is today.


----------



## papamojo (Oct 24, 2011)

Who installs in Seattle? Can I call them for my situation?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ironwood. Office is in Lynnwood I believe. Don't have a number for them.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 1.5TB eSATA HD, and it seems to hold 400 hours of MPEG-4 HD recordings.


----------

